# xorg 1.4: Mauszeiger bleibt auf zweiten Bildschirm hängen

## no_expert

Hallo,

ich nutze Xorg 1.4 mit zwei Monitor betrieb, dazu habe ich alle notwendigen Pakete in package.keywords mit ~x86 gekennzeichnet.

Um den zweiten Bildschirm zu nutzen habe ich mich an die Anleitungen im Gentoo Wiki gehalten. Mit älteren Xorg Versionen hat es funktioniert, allerdings wollte ich jetzt nicht downgraden.

Immer wenn ich mit der Maus auf den zweiten Bildschirm rechts vom Primären Monitor fahre komme ich nicht mehr zurück, er geht nur bis zum Bildrand und nicht mehr weiter.

Muss ich da eine Option in die xorg.conf einfügen damit das funktioniert oder ist das ein bug der erst noch behoben werden muss?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

----------

## curator

Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber es gibt auf jeden Fall die Option bei der Screens in "ServerLayout", in denen du die Posion der einzelnen Screens setzten kannst, vielleicht solltest du da für jeden Screen "RightOf" bzw "LeftOf" setzen.

```

#    Screen        1 "External Screen" LeftOf "Default Screen"

#    Screen        1 "Default Screen" RightOf "External Screen"

```

MfG

Alex

----------

## misterjack

Das wird garantiert nicht gesetzt, wenn man die zwei Monitore mittels twinview konfiguriert.

@Threadstarter, leider ist unsere Glaskugel zur Reparatur, es wäre nett, wenn du mal die xorg.conf posten könntest

----------

## musv

Hab momenten genau dasselbe Problem. Seit Upgrade auf xorg-server-1.4.0 bekomm ich die Mouse nicht mehr aus dem rechten Monitor raus. Der linke Monitor zeigt mir den Pager, das gkrellm und das Hintergrundbild problemlos an, nur leider komm ich nicht mit der Mouse auf das Ding. Mit 

```
env DISPLAY=:0.1 xterm
```

kann ich problemlos das xterm auf den anderen Bildschirm schicken. In xorg.0.log stehen keine hinweisgebenden Fehlermeldungen drin. Vor dem Update ging's noch problemlos. An der Konfiguration hab ich nichts geändert. 

Konfiguration:

Windowmanager: Englightenment e16

Graka: GeForce-5200fx

xorg-server-1.4

Modus: Twin View (kein Xinerama, keine 2 unabhängige X-Server

Auszug aus der Xorg.0.log:

```

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "AGP"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510"

(**) |   |-->Device "device1"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510"

(**) |   |-->Device "device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "0"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "0"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "0"

(**) Option "OffTime" "0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "off"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

...

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Overlay" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "75 x 75"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 (NV34) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.27.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x960"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1152x864"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from "DPI" X config option

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Workstation overlay visuals are only available on Quadro FX

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     cards

(II) NVIDIA(0): Disabling overlays

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "HWcursor" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "RenderAccel" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "CursorShadow" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "Overlay" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "DPI" "75 x 75"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(1): Enabling cursor shadow

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 (NV34) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.27.00

(II) NVIDIA(1): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(1):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(1):     CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(1): CRT-0: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(1): CRT-1: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(1): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(II) NVIDIA(1): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "1280x960"

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "1152x864"

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(**) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from "DPI" X config option

(WW) NVIDIA(1): Workstation overlay visuals are only available on Quadro FX

(WW) NVIDIA(1):     cards

(II) NVIDIA(1): Disabling overlays

(==) NVIDIA(1): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

...

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "BackingStore" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) NVIDIA(1): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(1): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(1):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(1):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(1):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(1):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(1):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(1): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "BackingStore" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Backing store enabled

(==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Entity 0 shares no resources

(II) Entity 1 shares no resources

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: always reports core events

(II) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Found 3 relative axes.

(II) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Configuring as pointer.

(**) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: WHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 4 5.

(II) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Found 5 mouse buttons

(**) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Configuring 3 relative axes.

(II) Mouse-usb-0000:00:02.1-3/input0: Configured 7 mouse buttons

```

```

Section "Module" 

        Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

        Load "glx" 

        Load "extmod" 

        Load "type1" 

        Load "freetype" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "Name"          "HOLTEK Wired Laser Mouse"

    Option      "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags" 

        Option    "BlankTime"   "0"     # Bildschirmschoner ausschalten

        Option    "StandbyTime" "0"

        Option    "SuspendTime" "0"

        Option    "OffTime"     "0"

        Option    "Xinerama"    "off" 

        Option    "TwinView"    "true"

        Option    "Clone"       "true" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier  "Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510" 

    HorizSync   30 - 130

    VertRefresh 50 - 160 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier "device0" 

   VendorName "nvidia" 

   Driver "nvidia" 

   BusID "PCI:2:0:0" 

   Option "NoLogo"             "1"

   Option "NvAGP"              "1"

#   Option "DigitalVibrance"    "0"

   Option "RenderAccel"        "1"

   Option "Overlay"             "1"

   Option "HWCursor"           "0"

   Option "CursorShadow"       "1"     

   Option "IgnoreEDID"          "1"

   Option "UseEDID"             "FALSE"

   Option "DPI"                 "75 x 75"

   Option      "backingstore" "true"

   Screen 0    

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier "device1" 

   VendorName "nvidia" 

   Driver "nvidia" 

   BusID "PCI:2:0:0" 

   Option "NoLogo"             "1"

   Option "NvAGP"              "1"

#   Option "DigitalVibrance"    "0"

   Option "RenderAccel"        "1"

   Option "Overlay"             "1"

   Option "HWCursor"           "1"

   Option "CursorShadow"       "1"     

   Option   "DPI"               "75 x 75"

   Option      "backingstore" "true"

   Screen 1 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier  "Screen0" 

    Device      "device0" 

    Monitor     "Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510" 

    DefaultDepth 24 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier  "Screen1" 

    Device      "device1" 

    Monitor     "Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510" 

    DefaultDepth 24 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"    

    EndSubsection 

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout" 

        Identifier "AGP" 

        Screen  "Screen1" 0 0 

        Screen  "Screen0" LeftOf "Screen1" 

        InputDevice "Mouse"     "CorePointer" 

        InputDevice "Keyboard"  "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection

```

----------

## musv

Grad im englischen Forum gefunden:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192657

----------

## artbody

Maus fehlt seit Update auch beim einfachen Bildschirm

hab dann aufgrund einer Fehlermeldung ein 

emerge -uDNe world 

durchlaufen lassen. die Ferhlermeldung ist nun weg aber die Maus tut immer noch nicht

Ich hab die xorg.conf schon ne ganze Weile und alles hat gefunkt.

Auf einem  nicht ganz so aktuellen gentoo-notsystem funkt sie aber richtig

Xorg.0.log:

```

X.Org X Server 1.4.0

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Fri Sep 28 19:54:57 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Build Date: 29 September 2007  01:20:56AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 29 21:43:40 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.Org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "USB Mouse"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/util").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/default".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/default").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/type1" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(==) |-->Input Device "Serial Mouse"

(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the first mouse device.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b1820

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 2.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,02f0 card 1043,81c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,02fa card 1043,81c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,02fe card 1043,81c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,02f8 card 1043,81c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,02f9 card 1043,81c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,02ff card 1043,81c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:6: chip 10de,027f card 1043,81c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 10de,027e card 1043,81c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,02fc card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,02fd card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,02fb card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,0240 card 1043,81cd rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0270 card 1043,81c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0260 card 1043,81c0 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0264 card 1043,81c0 rev a3 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 10de,0272 card 1043,81c0 rev a3 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,026d card 1043,81c0 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,026e card 1043,81c0 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0265 card 1043,81c0 rev a1 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,0266 card 1043,81c0 rev a1 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,026f card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 10de,026c card 1043,81cb rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 10de,0269 card 1043,816a rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:05:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfd700000 - 0xfd7fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdc00000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfd900000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfd800000 - 0xfd8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:16:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdb00000 - 0xfdbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfda00000 - 0xfdafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:5:0) nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfb000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xfc000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdbf8000 - 0xfdbfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdbf8000 - 0xfdbfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdbf8000 - 0xfdbfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "type1" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:51:24 PDT 2007

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:10:47 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdbf8000 - 0xfdbfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdbf8000 - 0xfdbfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6150 (C51) at PCI:0:5:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.51.22.33.07

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6150 at PCI:0:5:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     NOKIA 446PRO (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): NOKIA 446PRO (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (112, 112); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdbf8000 - 0xfdbfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe028000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "cymotionlinux"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "cymotionlinux"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de(nodeadkeys)"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de(nodeadkeys)"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "compose:rwin"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) USB Mouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) USB Mouse: doesn't report core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(==) USB Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USB Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) USB Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "Protocol" "Microsoft"

(**) Serial Mouse: Device: "/dev/ttyS0"

(**) Serial Mouse: Protocol: "Microsoft"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Serial Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

(**) Option "BaudRate" "1200"

(**) Option "StopBits" "1"

(**) Option "DataBits" "7"

(**) Option "Parity" "None"

(**) Option "Vmin" "1"

(**) Option "Vtime" "0"

(**) Option "FlowControl" "None"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

(**) Serial Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 70

(**) Serial Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Serial Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) Serial Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Serial Mouse: BaudRate: 1200

(II) evaluating device (Serial Mouse)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Serial Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (USB Mouse)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) USB Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#   InputDevice   "pen"           "AlwaysCore"

#   InputDevice   "cursor"   "AlwaysCore"

#   InputDevice   "eraser"   "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   # Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   #Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   #Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   #Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   #Option   "XkbLayout" "de"

   #Option   "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys,winkeys"

   Option "XkbModel" "cymotionlinux"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de(nodeadkeys)"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

   #Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName "Plug'n Play"

    ModelName "NOKIA 446PRO"

    HorizSync 30-107

    VertRefresh 50-150

    

    # TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output.

    # 768x576 @ 79 Hz, 50 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "768x576"     50.00  768  832  846 1000   576  590  595  630

    

    # 768x576 @ 100 Hz, 61.6 kHz hsync

    ModeLine "768x576"     63.07  768  800  960 1024   576  578  590  616

   

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   

VendorName "nVidia Corp."

    BoardName "NVIDIA GeForce 6 Series"

    Option "NoLogo" "1"  # diese Option schaltet das Logo ab.

    Driver     "nvidia"

  VideoRam   65536

   # Driver "nv"

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

hat jemand da ein tip?

----------

## artbody

Maus geht nun nach update wieder

Danke

----------

